# Grand river Steelhead



## Manofsteel (Dec 24, 2021)

Wanting to learn the Grand river for, of course, Steelhead. I do have a boat, but am wading currently. Just moved to NW PA and this is probably the closest big trib to my home. 
Been looking at maps and the Harpersfield area is looking like a great area to start between 534 and west towards 86. Any information and conversation would be appreciated. 
I have caught fish on Elk and Chautauqua creeks so far this year float fishing, but also have just gotten a 7 wt fly combo and haven't even spooled line to it yet. 
Most of my experience is boat, ocean, and Muskie fishing. Thanks for reading this far, Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Manofsteel said:


> Wanting to learn the Grand river for, of course, Steelhead. I do have a boat, but am wading currently. Just moved to NW PA and this is probably the closest big trib to my home.
> Been looking at maps and the Harpersfield area is looking like a great area to start between 534 and west towards 86. Any information and conversation would be appreciated.
> I have caught fish on Elk and Chautauqua creeks so far this year float fishing, but also have just gotten a 7 wt fly combo and haven't even spooled line to it yet.
> Most of my experience is boat, ocean, and Muskie fishing. Thanks for reading this far, Merry Christmas friends.





Manofsteel said:


> Wanting to learn the Grand river for, of course, Steelhead. I do have a boat, but am wading currently. Just moved to NW PA and this is probably the closest big trib to my home.
> Been looking at maps and the Harpersfield area is looking like a great area to start between 534 and west towards 86. Any information and conversation would be appreciated.
> I have caught fish on Elk and Chautauqua creeks so far this year float fishing, but also have just gotten a 7 wt fly combo and haven't even spooled line to it yet.
> Most of my experience is boat, ocean, and Muskie fishing. Thanks for reading this far, Merry Christmas friends.


Man, you have Walnut and the Mile streams east of Erie. In my younger days I preferred the pa streams over the grand and Chagrin. Conneaut is by far my favorite in Ohio. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

The grand is a great river to fish when the water is right. It tends to stay high for long time after the rain. But when its running high and fast its got some nice feeder creeks like Indian and Big creek. I dont know what size boat you have but there is a member on here Fishigo that hammers them trolling the Conneaut. Check out his posts.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

cast-off said:


> The grand is a great river to fish when the water is right. It tends to stay high for long time after the rain. But when its running high and fast its got some nice feeder creeks like Indian and Big creek. I dont know what size boat you have but there is a member on here Fishigo that hammers them trolling the Conneaut. Check out his posts.


I do just as Good on the Grand ! Just a little longer driver for me !


----------

